# Picture this - sounds like



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

*Summertime:*

The following are puzzles of a type 'something or something' question
as an example only *sandcastles or collecting shells* they are not necessarily opposites.


*1.*






_________

*2.*





_________

*3.*





_________

*4.*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2013)

1 - Sunscreen or sunblock


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 12, 2013)

1. Sunscreen or sunblock

Damn! 1 minute too slow... and that's the only one I have time for before I set off for work!


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 1 - Sunscreen or sunblock



Well Done Alan, on trhe ball this morning.

Sum - (door)Screen - R - S - On - B- Lock


----------



## Redkite (Jun 12, 2013)

2. Cucumber sandwiches or ice cream cone?


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 2. Cucumber sandwiches or ice cream cone?



Well Done Redkite.


Cue - C - Amber - Sand - Witches (2) - R - Ace - C - Ream - Cone


----------



## Redkite (Jun 12, 2013)

4. Sunbathing or under the shade?


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 4. Sunbathing or under the shade?



Well Done Redkite.

Sun - Bay - Ding - R - Urn - Door - D - S - Hay - D


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

*Clue Time:*

Maybe for No. 3 it might help if you knew that the cow is a Heifer?


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

*Another Clue:*

The bucket is a 'pail'


----------



## David H (Jun 12, 2013)

*The Answer*

Pale white or aftersun

Pail - Write - R - Heifer - Sun


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2013)

David H said:


> Pale white or aftersun
> 
> Pail - Write - R - Heifer - Sun



Completely eluded me that one, David! I was thinking along the lines of 'pay later' pail-letter... but couldn't link the second half to anything!


----------

